# Nikkai 150w inverter



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

surplus to requirements as I have a300w one in my Hymer. It's a modified sine wave model, plugs in to lighter socket. similar to this on e-bay

inverter

we've had it approx 4 years; collect from here or I will post for a contribution of the postage cost to MHF charity.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd be interested if not already taken, please?

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peter - that was quick! Pm Me with your details, I'll get it packaged up & weighed tomorrow and let you know how much the postage is...


:lol:


----------

